
Mass Effect Trilogy Coming in November - tanousjm
http://www.joystiq.com/2012/09/26/mass-effect-trilogy/
======
tanousjm
If they include even a bit of exclusive content, I'll have to buy it, even
though I bought all the games individually upon their release. Even with the
controversial (and to me, disappointing) ending in 3, this was still the best
game series I've ever played (from a storyline and overall perspective point
of view). Now as an adult, I think about Mass Effect the same way I thought
about LOTR as a kid.

